# bike ID please



## wayne brown (Nov 30, 2008)

I was looking to get some Info on the year and manufacture of this bike I am new to the baloon tire world I am also new to the web so my transmissions might be alittle slow


----------



## wave1960 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Nice Bike*

Monarch?....I'm taking a wild guess. Someone will probably know for sure. Like the fact both head and tail lights are there, and what a cool guard on the back!


----------



## eazywind (Nov 30, 2008)

*Late 1940's huffman made bike*

SSIA. Nice deluxe Huffman Late 1940's. Marc


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi, 

Check out the Huffman serial number projects post on this site for information on dating the bike by serial number. 

http://www.thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=1162&highlight=huffman+serial+numbers


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 30, 2008)

let me know what you want to know. don't do anything with the bike until you research it out better.
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 30, 2008)

the tail light is wrong but desirable, the fender ends have been added and are wrong but again desirable with the Monark guys, the rear guards have been added but are a cool accessory though if you decide to restore I'd lose them. the main thing is the headlight, you will never ever see another one they are that hard to find. the light is probably worth more than the rest of the bike, and that's considering that the bike is very desireable. if you ever think of selling or trading let me know.
Scott


----------



## JRE (Nov 30, 2008)

Very cool bike. Where did you find it.


----------



## wayne brown (Nov 30, 2008)

*more questions on1940 huffman*

Thanks for all the info everyone I have a few more questions Where are the serial numbers located. If the bike is restored should the accessories be removed. Approx price to restore


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 30, 2008)

In 1948 Huffman changed their frames to the one like yours. the serial number should be on the seat clamp though it may be either on the bottom bracket or the rear dropout. the catalog page I posted is from the 1948 Huffman catalog. it is my opinion that you should consider leaving the bike basically as is with the exception that you might want to replace broken parts with parts in better condition. the rear light is a Delta triple light usually found on Shelby bikes. if you restore, remove it otherwise leave it as it is very cool and is already attached. what are your goals for this bike? a full restoration will run around $1000.00-$1500.00. the bike may barely be worth that when done and is worth nearly as much as it is. the basic bike is not very rare but the fact that it is original with the light is what you will find makes it special. I am selling a bike very similar to yours for $250.00. obviously yours would go for more, however if you removed the light the price would drop to just over the one I have. seriously, carefully clean it and get it running and then see how you feel about it. there was recently a bike posted where the guy was going to restore it and everyone had a fit, this bike is possibly more rare. find the serial and post it and we will get it's exact age down and we can go from there.
Scott


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2008)

*there's nothing wrong with it.*

restore it the way you found it.good luck.


----------



## pedal alley (Dec 1, 2008)

nice bicycle . 
clean, tune, & ride.
enjoy the bike .


----------



## wayne brown (Dec 9, 2008)

*Red huffman serial #*

I have the number it was under the pedels is that the rear drop out or the bottom bracket 8H621725 Is the bike a delux or champion or both Do you know about the gothom airway badge


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Dec 9, 2008)

That's beautiful. I'd clean it gently and carefully, leave everything there, and enjoy it the way it is. To me, a restored bike is certainly nice to look at, but I'm too paranoid and worried about chips to ride them.  I think the suggestion of reading up before attempting any sort of restoration or cleaning is a good one. The incorrect accessories look nice on there. I'd hold onto those unless there is some eminent reason for selling them. Nice find!


----------



## JOEL (Dec 9, 2008)

The accessories on that bike are from the right period, and really add to the appearence. The fender tips and chrome crash rails are rare items. The grips appear to be the lighted ones. I would say that bike is worth double accessorized as it is, and I would do no more than gently clean and repair it.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 9, 2008)

your bike I'm going to say is a 1948 Huffman made Champion though that may not be how it was marketed. considering that the headlight probably makes your bike worth over $1000.00 to the right person, I don't agree that the accessories double it's value. they are however very cool and as I said before, if you restore take them off and do a proper restoration, if you decide not to restore keep them on as part of the history of the bike. Huffman sold bikes to many smaller retailers, I've never seen the Gotham badge but it sure is cool. It also makes the bike worth more than if it were a Huffman badge. you have happened into a bike worth more than you bargained for and as such you are stuck with the responsibility of caring for this rare bike. the decisions are yours to make. I am willing to help if I can. ask any questions. maybe you should start a thread in this forum with a more recognizable title, maybe 1948 Gotham Huffman, or something.
Scott


----------

